# Luvs pee pad just fun outside



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

Molly is just 10 weeks old so I know not to expect to much. Have her in a 4x4 pen in the family room and take her out every 2-3 hours. Runs in the grass and has a great time NO POTTY. Bring her in after 30-40 minutes and she goes poos on the pad within 5-10 minutes.
Believe it or not she loves her crate and sleeps through the whole night without a whimper.

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Molly is teaching you that timing is everything! You should feed her, take her out immediately, then stay out there til she goes. Just wait her out. When she does go, be ready with the best and biggest treats ever. Throw a party! Repeat every hour til this has happened many times. Always be ready with awesome treats.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

When you take her out is she on a leash? Put her on a leash and don't allow play, use a command word like go potty or something. Say it over and over and keep her in the area you want her to use. When she does go, huge praise and a treat.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

My guess is Molly has no idea outside is for anything but play . I agree with the advice already given. Since Molly loves playing outside, that could be part of her potty reward. Take her out, on the leash, to an area where you would like for her to go, and keep asking her to pee/potty. Wags didn't always go after eating, but he always needed to pee when he first woke from a nap. So, that was a perfect time for me to take him outside to pee.

After Molly pees outside for the first time, celebrate with treats and let her play outside for a little bit, since she enjoys it so much. When Wags was young, we always played fetch inside, so he was perfectly content to return inside for play. They are all different!


----------

